# engine cleaning



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd like to clean the engine bays of a couple of cars but don't really know what to cover with foil to avoid it not starting. I'm guessing battery, Alternator but can anyone throw any light as to any other bits I should avoid getting wet? 
Audi A4








Citroen C2








Mini









any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## trenchfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

In short: Cover any and all electrical plugs/sockets you can see. I also put some around the top of the dipstick hole just to be on the safe-side.


----------



## j0hn (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't worry about covering the battery - on the contrary, give it a good scrubbing... a grimy battery looks terrible, but cleaned up and treated with tire dressing - looks good.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

many people will disagree with me, but generally I think that pressure washing or general washing of an engine and its components with water and detergent is a bad idea. 

I just use some old microfibres, and what ever cleaner/degreaser i have in stock and set about cleaning by wiping rather than drenching. So no real need to cover anything.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

dixon75 said:


> many people will disagree with me, but generally I think that pressure washing or general washing of an engine and its components with water and detergent is a bad idea.
> 
> I just use some old microfibres, and what ever cleaner/degreaser i have in stock and set about cleaning by wiping rather than drenching. So no real need to cover anything.


Completely agree, although i guess it depends on the car.

If you take a hose, jet wash or even a bucket of water to my engine bay you'll not start it for a week


----------



## stokie84 (Feb 7, 2009)

i'd never wash my engine in that way

i use a rag and elbow grease, i want my engine to start after, lol


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

As above, a rag, some degreaser and elbow grease!
If you can remove plastic covers to clean the off the engine it'll make it easier to get at bits. I know my audi has a plastic cover over almost everything!


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah thats not my audi but it's an engine pretty much like mine but as you said mine also has plastic covers over loads of it. the c2 has loads too. mini sort of speaks for its self.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

i had mine cleaned last week using the autosmart tornador gun (no water) or jetwash to many things can go wrong,depending where u r i would try to find some 1 with 1 of these


----------



## Downgear (May 14, 2009)

I have never had an issue with any of my many cars starting after washing the engine. Just don't get water up the intake!


----------



## Gold (Jun 15, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> many people will disagree with me, but generally I think that pressure washing or general washing of an engine and its components with water and detergent is a bad idea.
> 
> I just use some old microfibres, and what ever cleaner/degreaser i have in stock and set about cleaning by wiping rather than drenching. So no real need to cover anything.


I disagree. The best way to clean an engine bar stripping it down is using engine block degreasing and cutting compounds, these can bring aluminium engine blocks to as new.

On older engines (from about 7 years old) as you cover all electrics tightly with multiple wrappings of aluminium foil there is no problem. Even on Italian engines. Bear in mind some engines have deep sparkplugwells that may get filled with water if you just sit and spray on end. Just use common sense and use short sharp bursts of high pressure water to get rid of the dissolved grime.

On newer engines (the type where all you see is plastic casing) there is a lot less to cover up.

Best of all is if you have an air compressor to blow the nooks dry afterwards.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds like a lot of hassle to be honest. Foil, bags, pressure washers, blowers....
I'm of the opinion that pressure washers, and steam cleaners force moisture into areas where moister has no rightful place.

I'm not sure if the italians are particularly soap shy, but i've seen some badly pitted engine bays and cosmetics in my time which have been "steam cleaned" and look bl00dy dreadful.

Elbow grease all the way for me.


----------

